# 4 Wheel Whatsit



## Jeff Livingston (Jan 2, 2008)

Found this picture at the U.S. Army Museum Hawaii. Might be a Whitcomb, might not be. Can anybody ID this critter?




Thanks!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, 

Take a look at http://www.northeast.railfan.net/diesel96.html... top right corner, the 5 ton from Silica Products.... looks to be a close cognate. 

Matthew (OV)


----------

